# HO vs. 1/32



## reptilian (Oct 14, 2006)

I have had a ho set for a good while, and havent had a turn at 1/32. Is it a whole lot diff. on a larger scale, just wondering?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

1/32 is a bit different.
But just as fun!
I have both... And 1/43 as well...


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

I recall running HO when I was a kid. They were fun and back when Tyco was huge, I recall a buddy of mine have a big track like mine and we would hook up the tracks and do all sorts of crazy layouts. We'd do all sorts of things to those cars - they were very hard to deslot when racing and they just took a beating and ran great. In fact, I think I still have a couple of those cars some place that I stashed away after my track tabs were destroyed from connecting and unconnecting.

Now, as an adult, I have a 1/32 track and cars and do think they are a bit harder to race. Of course, where I race, we race without magnets in so it is a bit more difficult to get the right balance out of the car. Aside from that, if you leave the magnets in, some cars stick on the track just like the HO's. Slot.It LeMans, NINCO GT's and F1's, and Scalextric F1's all seem to stick VERY well to any track when their magnets or left in.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

If you have the space and money, go 1/32. Way cooler looking cars. No contest. Otherwise stick with HO.....

To put it in perspective, a 1/32 layout would have double the floor space to keep the same proportions as your current HO layout.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

The proportion and detailing of a lot of 1/32 is just so nice - having a track gives me an excuse to buy some slot cars that look as good as diecast (but don't just sit on a shelf and gather dust). My 1/32 track doesn't stay put together all the time, so of course there is room for both.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would love to add a 1/32 set but not sure I could afford the after effects.  rr


----------

